# want to buy cabinet an psu



## mitsu (Oct 7, 2013)

I have dell inspiron 530s pc i want to upgade to play latest games on my pc but because of its config i can't play latest games so i want to buy a cabinet and a psu for it and my budget is 4000 rs. plz help me as soon as possible..........


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 8, 2013)

Its difficult to accommodate a decent cabinet+Psu within a budget of just 4000.I'd suggest that you keep using your present pc case for the time being and upgrade the psu only.I'm assuming that you have a mid range core 2 duo/pentium Dual core CPU based system and therefore i think an Antec vp 450p PSU(available for Rs 3400 approx) will suffice for your requirements.

It will be better if you can post the entire configuration of your pc-it will enable us to make proper recommendations after taking your needs into consideration.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 8, 2013)

to play latest games, i suggest to buy a new assembled pc and sell the old one.


----------



## mitsu (Oct 8, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Its difficult to accommodate a decent cabinet+Psu within a budget of just 4000.I'd suggest that you keep using your present pc case for the time being and upgrade the psu only.I'm assuming that you have a mid range core 2 duo/pentium Dual core CPU based system and therefore i think an Antec vp 450p PSU(available for Rs 3400 approx) will suffice for your requirements.
> 
> It will be better if you can post the entire configuration of your pc-it will enable us to make proper recommendations after taking your needs into consideration.



thaks for advise.... and my pc config is written below 

intel core 2 dou
320Gb hdd 
250watt psu
intel G31/33 motherdoard and the worst part is that its a slim cabinet  

if i miss something then remind me but i think that is enough to know


----------



## Harshverma (Dec 3, 2013)

Buy a decent Graphic card bro 
Go for 7770 or 7790 worth 10k approx 
It will handle all the latest games in ur native resolution and buy Corsair VS450 PSU worth 2.3k, that will be enough


----------

